# is it safe ?



## llamudos (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all , you guys ,and gals wont remember ,as you have given so much advice too so many since I signed up , but a quick recap , the wife and I are putting our house here in Cornwall up for sale about May next year and once sold we are on our way too probably Almeria-ish , we are buying a place here to rent out and were considering renting in Spain , but now we are considering buying in Spain once we settle somewhere , 
Here is the question at last ,, are we fairly safe buying something like an apartment or flat , or are the (land grab ) cases just as likely to happen to those properties as well ,from my understanding most of them where in the Valencia region ? and mainly in the Campo ? or am I wrong , I sometimes am , So do flats and apartments suffer less from this ,,,John


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As I understand it, the problem of land grab occurred when land which had previously not been urbanised was reclassified and both the problem of property owners having part of their land annexed, or having to pay large sums to have services provided, arose when the land was in the process of beinig urbanised.

Therefore, if you buy a property which is already on urban land then this problem cannot occur.

You should still, however, make sure that the property was built with all the necessary permissions and has a licence of first occupation. The vast majority of illegal houses in Andalucia (including in Almeria) were built on non-urban land.


----------



## llamudos (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Lynn R , I thought that may be the case ,and of course would never buy without a lawyer and permissions , but a grey area for us is we have found a complex on the edge of Enix that we like with 3 blocks of apartments ,tennis courts and a swimming pool , but it seems too cheap ,we all love a bargain , but I suddenly started to get suspicious and wondered if the land grad syndrome might be in play , I,ve read on here and other places of the troubles the residents of Camposol are having and started to wonder . John


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Property in Enix is cheap because it's a village of 400 inhabitants, at an altitude of 2,450' in the middle of nowhere. If that suits you, you'll get great value for money. You might consider how easily you might sell in the future, should you wish to.


----------



## llamudos (Jan 31, 2016)

Madliz said:


> Property in Enix is cheap because it's a village of 400 inhabitants, at an altitude of 2,450' in the middle of nowhere. If that suits you, you'll get great value for money. You might consider how easily you might sell in the future, should you wish to.


Thank you for that info , I thought there must be a reason ,we liked the look of the place but had not considered the altitude ,I guess that means cold nights in the winter , something we would rather avoid ,I know you still get them in Spain but don't want to go looking for them , perhaps we should now put altitude on our watch list , cheers John


----------

